# Stupid Human Tricks



## MasterBlaster (May 21, 2004)

Igetbisy's near mishap the other day, along with Erik's comment, made me think. Stupid mistakes we've all made doing treework, what are some storys? I've had my share, hmmmmmm...

I've twice set-up my bucket truck without using any outriggers. The 2nd time I went almost full-up before I noticed it.

After putting a climber in the tree with a bucket, I proceeded to pick up the outriggers, and drive out of the kill zone. At maybe 15 feet of movement I noticed in the passenger side mirror the climber's line had been sucked up into the outrigger. I stopped real quick.

I once barber-chaired a med-size pine tree. It split up 10 feet and hung there. That wouldn't have been so bad except for the fact that this was a co-dominant two-leader pine. I wuz standing in the crotch. 

I KNOW somebody's had THIS happen; I was roping a limb with the same type rope I was climbing with. I asked the groundie if he had it, he said yes. I didn't really look at him. GUESS what happened???

Alright, thats it. Everything else I've done is pure perfection. 

Not really, but this is all I can think off at the moment.

Anybody else?


----------



## Gord (May 21, 2004)

A while ago i was rigging off a small cherry top over a nice little ruby lace maple that the client had specifically asked me to be careful of. I cut it off on the wrong side of the knot....curses.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 21, 2004)

i was sectioning down a fairly large silver birch with a lowering rope and a topping down strop..anyway i on one lump never put the rope through the thimbel but still tied the rope to the section oblivious..any way shouted down take the strain next thing bang the sections on the new patio along with smashed paving slabs and a crater


best one was on a monday morning and i was reducing a lawson conifer hedge.. still up the hedge/tree i called the customer over and said is this an ok height yes he said and with that the peice i cut slipped from my hand and whent straight through his green house glass everywhere he was not amused


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 21, 2004)

I ONCE put a chain on backwards.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 21, 2004)

Many years ago doing railroad clearance work , ground to sky cutback 20 feet from track I sub'ed for a company climbing. Got to the top of good size silver maple, tied in, and pulled my line through so it would be clear on descent. When I dropped it through my line landed on tracks. Saw it land there and never thought about it. I started cutting on the way down until I heard air horn from flagman that train was approaching. Stopped cutting and took break. As I saw train coming I looked down and saw my climbing line on tracks.  I never rolled up 120' of rope so fast in my life 

I did put a chain on backwards once when I was a kid for my dad. Never did that again after all the yelling 

Did a backyard removal and left the shaft up tied to truck with come along to help pull it over. After clearing all brush and wood out of the way told the guys I was with to drop shaft and cut it up while I went to pick up lunch. Problem was I tried to take the truck that was tied to the tree Did not get far.


----------



## a_lopa (May 21, 2004)

i went up full reach in a 40'versalift to bomb one limb off,there was a bee hive below and i knew it was near impossible to miss as i was cutting over my head with a hydraulic saw ,sure enough it hit and the bees came out the guy with me lifted the riggers and drove off fairly quikly with me still up there it was a bumpy field i felt every little bit no harness ha ha.


----------



## a_lopa (May 21, 2004)

one moment that i always get a laugh at was to guys i know one a v good arborist the other a hack both were working together and hating every minute together, the hack tied off a pine limb cut it off but forgot to get above the limb it came down and broke his leg.he refused to leave work saying he was ok till it got to much. the other guy drove him to hospital and made sure he hit every pot hole speed hump he could,its so funny they both have diffrent sides off the story


----------



## okietreedude1 (May 22, 2004)

We used to break and spin our own chains. buy in bulk and make to length. I once (and only once) put one together inside out. Forget just putting it on backwards!

Ive also done my share of bucket truck w/o outriggers. ONce was straight up and close to power.

I think the scariest moment Ive ever had, was felling a 28" cottonwood against the lean. Had a bull rope in it but not having a straight pull, I tied a block to a neighbors 4x4 fence post to run the rope through to a truck. Put the notch in it, signaled the trucker to tighten and "SNAP" went the post. It may not have been so bad, but did i mention the lean was over a HOUSE??? Fortunately the rope was tight and after much debate and prayer sessions, I went ahead and made the back cut. It DID fall right, but thats the closest Ive ever come to puking out of fear. I just about took up smoking too.


----------



## NeTree (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *A while ago i was rigging off a small cherry top over a nice little ruby lace maple that the client had specifically asked me to be careful of. I cut it off on the wrong side of the knot....curses. *



Been there... done that!

Fortunately, all of my boo-boos have been inconsequential.

Outriggers not down when they should be (did that just yesterday).

Oil in the gas & vice versa on my Echo.

Cut on the wrong side of a tie-off...


----------



## begleytree (May 22, 2004)

no outriggers
been there, done that
Kept wondering why it felt like I was stanging on a mattress!


----------



## Tree Machine (May 22, 2004)

*Too close for comfort*

Just yesterday while removing a monster dead limb over a slate-roof house, I had gotten the brushy end off and I was into 12" diameter wood. I was taking it off a firewood length at a time at this point. I had my climbing line set directly above me, and the lowering line was set somewhat above me, and 25 feet away from the house, toward the street. 

The first ten or 12 hunks went beautifully. I would choker the hunk with a cow hitch, cut, the hunk would fly on its arc downward. At it's low point I would let the line peel out and then set the hunk down on the sidewalk, approx. 50 feet away from the house. It was a thing of beauty.

THEN, when I was into 18" diameter wood, I rigged the hunk, cut it, sent it into its downward arc. At it's bottom apex I began release on the line. A few feet released, but I was _sitting on it_. The hunk continued it's pendulum up to the point where time stands still for a fraction of a moment, and then back downward on an arc, accelerating right back toward the house. I could see the flash...., a crane with a wrecking ball about to pound a building.

The hunk swung back, missed the copper gutters by mere inches. By now I was off my rope and was able to let it swing back down and ended up landing it just short of the sidewalk, but DANG that was close. Groundguy asked if I did that intentionally for his entertainment.


----------



## Stumper (May 22, 2004)

A couple of years ago within a few days of one another I: A. Jumped in the truck and backed over the Power Pruner and B. Towed the chipper home on the pickup that never pulls it. Forgot it was there, wheeled into the drive and threw it in reverse to back up and turn around and jackknifed it into the side of the bed. Not a good month.

I've had a few clovehitches spin out when lowering chunks (improperly tied of course.)


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 22, 2004)

I went to a job to remove a large dead branch, by myself. I climbed the tree, hung a pulley, and tied off the branch. Then I went down to the ground and tied the end of the bull rope to a nearby tree. Next, I went back up the tree and cut off the 750-pound dead limb, then back to the ground.
Now here's where I messed up, I untied the rope and I lost my presence of mind and forgot to let go. Now, this branch weighs 750 and I weigh 190, so up the tree I go. As I pass the branch, which is now coming down, we collide, breaking my collar bone and receiving several bruises and cuts to the top of my head and face. I continue my ride up, until the dead branch hits the ground, breaking into hundreds of pieces, leaving only about 75 pounds tied to the rope. So down I come, but not without, again, colliding into the limb on the way down. This time I get hit in the balls and the branch flips around and brakes two of my ribs, then I continue on to the ground, where I impact and break both ankles.
There I am laying on the ground in a bloody, broken, busted up mess, and I lost my presence of mind again, I let go of the rope...


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 22, 2004)

I've heard that story before.


----------



## Stumper (May 22, 2004)

But it really happened to Mike. It explains SOOOOoooooo much.


----------



## NeTree (May 22, 2004)

This one time... at band camp...


----------



## Tree Machine (May 23, 2004)

*Oww*

Mike, I'm really sorry bout the limb hitting you in the balls. Are they OK?


----------



## Lumberjack (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Oww*



> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> *Mike, I'm really sorry bout the limb hitting you in the balls. Are they OK? *



Just like the limb, they busted into a million pieces and they had to be removed .


----------



## OutOnaLimb (May 23, 2004)

Last week I took down 4 large elms and a good sized cottonwood that was along the fence and hanging over the house we got every thing down except the last 15 ft spar on the cotton wood, I left a rope in the top of it and rappelled down to drop it. I make my cuts pretty much the way Murphy preaches, maybe not so much of the angle but pretty close to 60 degrees. When the snag pulled over it hit the ground and flipped 4 feet to the north and through the fence. If I would have been standing on the other side it would have sent me flying through the fence as well and I doupt I would be typing this now. My groundie after that came up with a good idea to put a loop runner below my face cut and one above and connect them with a biner, We tried it friday on an elm that was next to a concrete retaining wall and it worked pretty good, Here are the pics of the cotton wood that took out the fence. Fortunately we were able to just re nail them back on and no one was the wiser. 

Kenn


----------



## Ax-man (May 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *A.
> 
> I've had a few clovehitches spin out when lowering chunks (improperly tied of course.) *



___________________________________________________

That sounds all toooo familiar.

In the early days I used a clove hitch, before I learned how to lock it off or use a bowline.

I used a clove hitch on a large dead popular limb over a roof, darn thing came unraveled, limb went right into the roof. Made me look real good on that one. HA HA 


Another bonehead thing I did years ago while taking down a large Red oak, was trying to pull a large crooked, twisty piece of a large limb with a come along, no notch just a thru cut, darn thing went off the wrong way took a back door overhanging dormer right off the side of the house and went through an exterior wall. My ins. co. wasn't to happy with us on that one.

Larry


----------



## Stumper (May 23, 2004)

Kenn, Cool that you were able to just nail the boards back up! In the spirit of friendly critique-You could have either opened the face more OR cut the stump near ground level and kept it from bouncing as much. I've butt harnessed a few that I thought would jump or roll-it works but open faces an thick hinges are the real ticket.:angel:


----------



## Lumberjack (May 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Kenn, Cool that you were able to just nail the boards back up! In the spirit of friendly critique-You could have either opened the face more OR cut the stump near ground level and kept it from bouncing as much. I've butt harnessed a few that I thought would jump or roll-it works but open faces an thick hinges are the real ticket.:angel: *



Me and him have already talked about that .


----------



## OutOnaLimb (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Justin and Carl, I cut it with a wide a$$ed face cut like I usually do. Where is Murph to back me up on this one? Yeah I could have gone a little lower but I was taught that cutting at waist height is best in case you need to get away from a potential accident. Looking back now I did cut a little deep and didnt leave as much hindge due to the fact that my groundie couldnt pull it over from his perch on top of the garage. Fortunately all things worked out and we got the mission accomplished. I will work on making the lower cuts when ever possible.

Thanks for the tough love guys. \
Kenn
:Monkey:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 23, 2004)

It's harder to cut low, you get into the root flare and have to bend over. Plus when you cut low, youy need to be more aware of things, to get away from the bouncing stump, if it does bounce.

I wish I were better at GIF drawings, to show what happens with different height and angle notches. Chances are, you wouldn't remeber them until they cost you money and embarassment anyway.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Mike. My sentiments exactly. I could have made the cut a little lower. But Im just not comfortable trying to be that accurate with a cut that Im not used to. The tip hit just where I wanted to, its just the butt end that kicked me in the butt. No pun intended.

Kenn


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Forgetting to let go of the rope is pretty dumb! My level of ability is so much higher than 90 percent of the people on here. I wish you could se what we can do.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

You Americans need to come to Canada where we do trees for a living not this part time bull. Friend of mine was down south with and was asked to look at a tree that the owner spent 6 years getting prices if the company would even give a price. The going rate was 6 grand, my pal was talking to 3 big outfit tree companies that where all saying i don't know about this tree? 

He threw a pull rope in it and had it down in a few minutes and walked away with the 6 g's.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

A statement like that needs pics...


Remember the company you're in.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

The best climber on here is probably not even half as good as my father. I don't even rope one limb some times when on a tree that some guys here would rope at least 30 or more limbs. My father never comes out af a tree untill its nothing but stem no matter how big and involved it is. Never. NEVER had another climber help out, Never. I can barly keep up to him and i'm in my twenties and hes 50 190 lbs ripped, from climbing, he used to shimmy out of the bucket truck when he was fifteen to get that last limb and for the past 35 years i've NEVER SEEN A BUCKET TRUCK NEER OUR JOB. 

Maybe just maybe one of you will actually take the time to ask me to send you some footadge. 

I've met your types i've met your best and they are so low on the scale in comparison its not funny. I've seen ???? loads of climbers with great reps that were so awkward compared to my father i could not belive it. Your biggest biggest biggest trees that half of you won't touch, don't even get my fathers attention! My friend said the other day that he was sore from climbing, I said to my self, ya, I geuss you would be, but it never dawned on me, because my father has climbed so much and often that he can go three weeks without climbing and go climb for 5 hour straight and the next day he don't even have one sore muscle. You guys ain't seen any thing like it. and if you had such a love for climbing and trees you would be truly itching to see this machine of a man do some trees, the climbing has made him strong enough to beat ???? steroid freeks at arm wrestling so bad that one said he was Not HUMAN.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

If he's as good as you say, why do you feel the need to defend him?

I don't hear anybody attacking him OR you.

But if you feel that way, put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

I'm not really defending him, You gotta understand that i see you guys using cranes on ???? that he doesn't even need to rope. Your talking about tree's how they are unforgetable and i've forgot about them when i'm in the truck, I see cranes doing trees that take us 40 min.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

But The Best GM/trees company, is it done safely? And in accordance with your applicable Canadian Safety authorities?


(And why are you in INVISIBLE mode?)


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

I'm sick of seeing guys on here talking about situations and trees, that they got no buisness bringing cranes to, its insulting to me and its SO SIMPLE. THE CRANE NEEDS TO PIC STUFF UP NOT LET IT DOWN. HOW DOES THAT EQUATE, ASK SOME ONE WHAT A CRANE IS FOR AND THEY WILL SAY LIFTING, THATS LIKE USING A %) TONNE HOIST THAT PULLS YOUR DUMP BOX DOWN. THATS WHAT GRAVITY IS FOR. SOME OF YOU GOT NO BUISNESS BEING IN THE BUISNESS USING SOME OF THE CRAP YOU DO. put my money where my mouth is NO prob, How do you think i got by so long never using a crane? AND DOING EVERY TREE NO MATTER THE SIZE OR SPOT. I'm telling you thta some of you need to shoot higher than what a crane will take you!


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

YES its done safely, never had a man injured on the job since the origin of our company.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

Well if you're that miserable here, why come here?

What is the applicable Canadian standard?

We have OSHA/ANSI.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *put my money where my mouth is NO prob, *



Show us.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Because i llike the buisness and like to talk about it. In any other profession was reading thier profession doing what I consider short cut half ass unnesecary, while people thought they were great. is frusrating. And I would love to see the looks on your faces when you actully saw him in action.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

So, let's see. Surely people must be stumbling over themselves to photograph such an aerial magician.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Show you how? You show me. You think a lumberjack comp proves anything? no. Crane removals even less, your using. I go to fix my car and i lift it with my log truck doesn't prove that i know anything. Listen man, We've never even considered a crane, EVER. where some of you always use em every other day. Thats not professional using ???? cranes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

People stop and watch in disbalief. as do I STILL


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

I'll take that as:

"Sorry, I can't show you any pictures of my dear old dad in action."




Watching in disbelief can go both ways... as in I can't believe he just put that tree top through my garage!

I don't have to show you anything. You're the one bragging... back it up! 


Or do you both just really suck-, and you're shooting your mouth off to hide it?


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

You have no clue. It takes 36 clicks to make a clue and you don't have a click. You just can't grasp some one doing bad trees without hesitation, you don't think its possible. Climbers don't usually get a chance to have his kind of experience. There MIGHT BE 1 PERSON ON HERE THAT HAS EARNED EVERY BILL PAYING CENT FOR 30 YEARS CLIMBING. 


The diference between me and you is, you say ya right, and I say that anybody with that much practise should be that good!


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

No, I'm saying if your so proud of your work, why don't you share it?

And why isn't your dad on here?


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

How could we go thirty years and never brake more than a window? You of all people should now that it takes tallent to do that.


----------



## rbtree (May 24, 2004)

Groan, here we go again...

I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Here a white ash that was 90 feet tall that we flopped in 45 min


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

rb... you know where THIS is going, don't ya?


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

Where's the climbing pics?


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Did two silver maples the other day that were 60 feet tall and over a house and one had bare hydro runing through the first fork in the midlle, the trees were down in two hours the first tree had 50 % directly over a house an fence and service hydro to the house.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

what, you gonna rat me off agian?


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Your avatar is a contradiction to Arborist's evey where.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

WTF is THAT supposed to mean?


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

Does that mean you don't have any pictures?


Wait... lemme translate...


Duz that meen ewe dont half enee pikchurz?


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *Your avatar is a contradiction to Arborist's evey where. *



FYI, there's no apostrophe in "arborists". It's a plural, not a possesive.

And didn't you mean "everywhere"?


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

Don't believe me? Go ask your cousin-dad.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

Well, I'd love to keep putting you in your place the next coupla hours, but I have a few crews to boss around tomorow.

I can do that.

Without my dad.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

Oh...
and pics pulled off of other peoples' sites don't count.


----------



## rbtree (May 24, 2004)

I love it when a guy can't back his sh!t up, don't you?


[/quote]

Yep.

Gee you're up late! I shot a friend's wedding today...awesome waterfront location... touristy...I'll post a few pics later....some cool trees there and on the drive over, plus 5 just mutilated trees at the Visitor's Bureau....I hope I can get to the bottom of it...I want some heads to roll...the tree service and/or the person who hired them!

I've close to 400 digital pics and 108 film pics to work over.

And a big week of work to do...as well as oodles of bids...that little windstorm sure got us slammed!

Rog


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

GM has it ever crossed your mind that crane use is for ease, or do you like doing it hard i bet your an exellent groundsman.i dont have a tower but at times i have had, i sure used it.dont try and bring others down. good luck to you all.yhere is more than one way to skin a cat my man


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

after reading your statements GM im dead set sure that most on here are alot better tree people than you.people who talk the talk like that are usually crap,i think i talk to much about plain old rope work but i do 95%removals but i like to hear what everyone else is up to.if your that good bring your dad over here ill get you $100pr ft on jobs that are out of my league you wont last 2 minutes


----------



## Newfie (May 24, 2004)

My dad is better than your dad!


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 24, 2004)

Dam! As soon as I hit the sack the $hit talking begins! GM/TC/PP, do you ALWAYS walk into someone's house and for no reason whatsoever start trouble? Back in my bouncing days I woulda been keeping a close eye on you.
I would like to hear what your 'dad' has to say about you! This is a good group of people here, and for some reason you're trying your best to alienate yourself from them.
I guess you've all the friends you need already!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, both of them!

i think someone was showing their 'act' befitting the title of the thread by style of writing, not field stories. Pen gone wrong, not saw.

Whom is this GM personna that seems master at baiting people, in a public (yes there is an "L" in there)place even yet. Some kind of bombazz-tick prose.

Mr. T has a word for that i beleive...


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

any way back to the thread,we were doing a shutdown job for a power co massive swamp gum similar to a mountain ash gun climber there,he climbs up has to knock few big limbs off roping them down,he comes back down for smoko and says i need a 16mm rope 200' and we only had 14'' rope,they refuse to get it he walks away.we have a brand new 19m tele tower on nice hino polished alloy bullbar crazy guy ive worked with a bit over the years (and the reason to my top cut is best thread)sets truck up directly underneath goes up with a hydraulic saw trys to tie limb off with lv stick and proceded to cut limb off as best he could he is no dumby with a chainsaw just big balls.it came down swang out of the rope spun and went but first on top of the bullbar shearing it off and didnt put one scratch on the truck. this is a true story


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

I shot a friend's wedding today...
Rog 



Wouldn't a simple "No, don't do it!" have sufficed?


----------



## geofore (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *Here a white ash that was 90 feet tall that we flopped in 45 min *


 Where's your PPE? What? you're so good you don't use any PPE? I doubt wearing your unerwear on your head makes you look Pro- Fessional or offers much protection.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 24, 2004)

I was wondering about the 45 minutes, just to flop a tree.


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

GMs pic is the best one ive seen so far


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

YA guys never seen a t shirt.


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

GM that tree is a ten minute at best job


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

45 min. to climb get tied in, put 5 or 6 under cuts so the tree will colapse and not roll, put a heavey chain-come along to pull over.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Heres a pic see the size difference between THE climber and the tree,


----------



## Stumper (May 24, 2004)

Of course that explains it. Buckets are for weinies (they must be -I've never used one) real pros use chain comealongs. 
I 've never put anyone on ignore but....... I was wondering-- if everyone on the site puts someone on ignore would that just suck their trashy mouth and shirtless bod into the ether never to be heard from again?


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

your popa should have swung the limbs out into the front yard no ropes of course,good move cutting them limbs then climbing down


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

see the hight of the tree on its side, high risk of roll over when not done right, the com along is for pulling it over when there is train tracks running on the right side of this pic and bush beside the tracks, 


Oh ya I've used a come along about 5 times in 15 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

heres another shot,


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

any stump pics


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

what would you want stump pics


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

so i can laugh at how much of a hack you are


----------



## matthias (May 24, 2004)

"45 min. to climb get tied in, put 5 or 6 under cuts so the tree will colapse and not roll, put a heavey chain-come along to pull over."


I've browsed this site for months now and none of you so called "pros" have suggested something as ingenious as this. Maybe you guys do suck.


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

that tree is a straight forward fall(not that your giving it any justice with your camera angles)


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Please explain how making a tree break up and be more safe when it hits the ground sounds like a bad idea?????????????? Comom break that down for me? I really whant an answere on that one.


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

i feel like im talking to a sign postGM/ trees company. you could get popa to cut the branches ands you can catch them


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Heres on that we did in an hour


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Heres one that we did in an hour


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

you are the sharpest spurs in canada GM you win the golden chainsaw


----------



## rbtree (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Dam! As soon as I hit the sack the $hit talking begins! GM/TC/PP, do you ALWAYS walk into someone's house and for no reason whatsoever start trouble? Back in my bouncing days I woulda been keeping a close eye on you.
> I would like to hear what your 'dad' has to say about you! This is a good group of people here, and for some reason you're trying your best to alienate yourself from them.
> I guess you've all the friends you need already! *



Who is PP?

Would that be the fella who posted those pics of the shirtless fat yahoo, you know, the ones that GM reposted as his own?

I don't deal with trolls, or big talkers who like to offend others. If said person is willing to verify their legitamacy with our other local Toronto members, and change his tone, then he can gain some respect.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Aussie your idea of straight flopping this tree is ignorint and insulting to every body buy ten times what i could EVER doo. 


The house would have been destroyed if any one tried to flop it.


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

rb pp peter pan


----------



## rbtree (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *"45 min. to climb get tied in, put 5 or 6 under cuts so the tree will colapse and not roll, put a heavey chain-come along to pull over."
> 
> 
> I've browsed this site for months now and none of you so called "pros" have suggested something as ingenious as this. Maybe you guys do suck.  *




Thanks, matthias! 

Undercutting limbs while aloft...hmmm, sounds ballsy for the descending climber and risky to structures underneath. How can one know for certain the wood soundness and integrity?

In attached pic that our new associate has posted/plagiarized, there is no sign of undercut limbs. Also curious is the choker around the butt and evidence of the tree being skidded.....or so it seems...irrelevant to the felling process if that is what I'm seeing. I dont see how the wire rope could be for any other purpose, say a load binder for barber chair risk reduction....how do you put a load binder on wire rope, unless there's chain on the ends..and not shown in pic?


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

thats why im insured GM if i see a shot ill take it,i dont have to panic and use a chain come-along and do dodgy cuts on limbs thinking it will help


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

This is not a straight shot tree!!!!! What part of that don't you understand!!!!!


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Rbtree, 6 foot 1 190 lbs six pack stomach when flexed, and going on fifty in 2 months!

i hear every other day what good shape he is in. Ive seen him climb for 8 hours with about 1 break.


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

GM its a stright shot even nick fresh from college would put that on the ground with a blindfold on and a handy man saw


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

you could fall that match stick with ht75


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Hey aussie i know your trying to get me going but you are really sounding stoopid with your flop talk. It was a flop any ways. but not with out a saftey rope. If your serious than you got no buisness being in the buisness


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

would have put $100 on tree easy fall


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *Hey aussie i know your trying to get me going but you are really sounding stoopid with your flop talk. It was a flop any ways. but not with out a saftey rope. If your serious than you got no buisness being in the buisness *



so is it a flop or not? you seem to contradict your self, its a good job for a logger on the weekend they would do it no sweat


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *This is not a straight shot tree!!!!! What part of that don't you understand!!!!! *


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

heres one, i'd like to see you bomb these chunks from this hight between these houses. thblocks are stratiegectly dropped from here


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

to here


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

why not just rope em down big shot are knots a problem?


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

nice shots pa


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *nice shots pa *


----------



## Bills Oak (May 24, 2004)

Last year I was called to a guy's house to cut up a real nice straight Red Oak that had fallen over in a storm, root ball about 1/2 way out of ground tree almost all the way over on it's side, tree about 40-45 foot tall 18 inch diameter. No problem, I started cutting off limbs preparing to get to the trunk. I noticed the tree moving a little but duh, did not pay too much attention!, got tired after cutting about 2/3 way through the trunk & straddled the trunk to take a rest & wedge the cut so I would not pinch my saw. 1st hit on wedge with my sledge caused upper part to break off & I was on a ride!--Tree almost stood straight up threw me up & over my truck & I landed in some bayonet palms which are very painfull when you get stuck with one let alone about 20. Home owner was laughing so hard I thought he was going to stroke out on me, I started to laugh, better than crying also & I guess I loked like I had been shot with a shotgun, I was bleeding from many various holes in my side & back & I was actually lucky to land on the palm, either side was his driveway, next time I'm chopping all of the roots loose!


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

ropen em down is what you would need to do but we don't doo unnessasery stuff. That where the 130 i q comes in handy, can see more than most people,


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

you must be fairly intelligent you dont seem to get off the ground isnt that popa in the tree


----------



## SilverBlue (May 24, 2004)

Give us a break! Bombing those pieces is textbook! Lets see you bomb them into a nice neat stack.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

I'm done, my fathers father was taught by the people that are teaching the teachers that are teaching half the guys on this site. Good old NEWFOUNDLAND My grand father is 85 and still runs his sawmill/bush cutting show.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 24, 2004)

I wish my groundman had an IQ of 130.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Hey silver blue, who do you know that s good at trees in toronto?


----------



## matthias (May 24, 2004)

Hey best GM, you are basically saying that you and daddy are part of North America's best tree men. Don't be so surprised that people are choking on that one. Your way with words is making it even harder for people to take you seriously. Why do you feel the need to come here and try and convince everyone that you guys are the best? Vague photos and cocking off don't mean jack. You are the only guy here who feels he has to pump his own tires. Not everything is a pi$$ing contest.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Hey master, thats what helps me be the best gm, i've run ropes every day for weeks and months some times, and it keeps my ass out of the tree or bouncing of the stem when the piece is a little big, and the fact thatr ive never had my hand caught in the rope or been inside it makes me proud of myself


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I wish my groundman had an IQ of 130. *



ive met some good groundsmen


----------



## a_lopa (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *Hey master, thats what helps me be the best gm, i've run ropes every day for weeks and months some times, and it keeps my ass out of the tree or bouncing of the stem when the piece is a little big, and the fact thatr ive never had my hand caught in the rope or been inside it makes me proud of myself *



your actually serious about this,it makes it even better,keep on bouncing


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 24, 2004)

Yo GM. How bout some feedback on this thread? I would appreciate your opinion.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14578


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Feed back , if your serious i'd have to read it all' but i saw a few parts and i liked it. The part about being a guide for backing is huge, that is soo important, i'm usaully out of the truck before its stopped to guide some one back, and i even do it off the job with out thinking. ITS a great list.


Always keep the climber's rope in the corner of your eye, is a GREAT GREAT IMPORTANT POINT. AND IS ALMOST KEY. Good list. The truth is ive been running a saw on the job since i was seven, i ran a 064 stihl from the time i was 11. I've been responsable for teaching crew members and guiding EVERY BODY that near or on the job since i was 14.


----------



## rbtree (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Bill,
> 
> 
> ...



That is not funny!

But what kinda was, was recently when I was dumping the second half of a load of chips for a gentleman across the street from where the first part went. He was standing behind the truck watching. What i didnt know was how close he was. Well, when the load came out rather all at once, he was knocked over and partlycovered with chips... Thankfully he wasn't hurt or upset!


----------



## rbtree (May 24, 2004)

Having never been in a fight or much of any confrontation in my life, I really look down on low class nonsense like this PM I just received.. Any guess as to the sender?

<<<K.O 
I'll bust yopurt ????ing skull goof, I break ????ing heavy bags thjinking about ????s like you. Two things ine done in my life TREES AND BOXING i ll smoke you at both GOOF>>>


----------



## Base (May 24, 2004)

real classy pm you go there rbtree.

I did have aspirations to travel/backpack round canada now i'm not so sure, is everyone there so friendly?


----------



## SilverBlue (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Having never been in a fight or much of any confrontation in my life, I really look down on low class nonsense like this PM I just received.. Any guess as to the sender?
> 
> <<<K.O
> I'll bust yopurt ????ing skull goof, I break ????ing heavy bags thjinking about ????s like you. Two things ine done in my life TREES AND BOXING i ll smoke you at both GOOF>>> *



Ok let's stop this nonsense because we all know that Rog deserves the ultimate respect.


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

Cll my father that crap and your looking for trouble, he wouldn't eat for a week if that meant i could or my brothers could eat. He would give his shirt for anybody,

He held chunks of lobster with his bare hands while my nephew smashed them open with a hammer and hit his fingers lots, but he just laughed because my nephew was enjoying it. Thats what i'm defending when rbtree says crap,

i'm defending a life time of sensarity and gentlman like actions not just the man!


----------



## The Best GM (May 24, 2004)

My father's a better man than i'll ever be.


----------



## geofore (May 24, 2004)

*GM/name calling*

Gee, rbtree and I thought I was the only one he was sending nasty PM's to. Good to know he doesn't want to leave anyone out of the name calling. I don't feel so all alone any more.
I still don't think under wear is as good as a brainbucket, then we find out he undercuts the limbs so they fold up instead of rolling around, all the more reason for the brainbucket. He does have me ROFLMAO


----------



## matthias (May 24, 2004)

"I did have aspirations to travel/backpack round canada now i'm not so sure, is everyone there so friendly?" - Base.

Please don't think this jacka$$ery is indicative of all Canadians.
We do have our share of blowhards though. When somebody gets worked up enough to start threatening physical violence over the internet I can only think of one word: Goof. No wait there's Idiot too. And moron. Aw who am I trying to kid....there's a million words I can think of.

C'mon World's Best Groundman. You're making us look like a bunch of dicks.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 24, 2004)

RB, a guy, especially with any sand to his base, just seems that he'd have to face some confrontation along the way on his journey. Just as trees face ill wind, that forms charachter and strength.

i'm just a lil'peaceful guy; but everyonce in awhile some malcontent seems like i'm gonna spook and wither in their wake. Sometimes i do, just to have peace; and make them think i live at a different point, so that i can come out from a different place in surprise if needed. It is too hard to explain to them about squaring off to fear so many times an hour sometimes; and throwing the top anyways, running the rig confidantly, climbing out further, teetering on balance etc.; that i think weathers and tempers ya differently; so i don't.

Somehow, even though tired; having squared off against death 50x that day and made it come out right each time; makes it easier to laff it off.

And i'd imagine; especially to the scale that RB does things; that'd especially be true; and that should be mutely evident.

Mr. GM what are your father's policies on spikes and TL?:alien:


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *heres one, i'd like to see you bomb these chunks from this hight between these houses. thblocks are stratiegectly dropped from here
> 
> 
> ...




I do that every day.


----------



## NeTree (May 24, 2004)

I still haven't seen where he's TEN TIMES BETTER THAN ALL OF US.


----------



## blue (May 24, 2004)

the best gm,
for ????s sake grow up you are sounding like a complete prick


----------



## Crofter (May 24, 2004)

*I thinc yew gies gettin yew peepees puld!*

Frank


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 24, 2004)

*Watch it, Rocky!*

This guy knows how to BOX!!!


----------



## Dadatwins (May 24, 2004)

Fun fun, starts out as a thread about stupid human tricks and turns into one about a stupid human. Fair to say that most here have forgotten more about doing this type of work than mr GM or PP or trees co would ever know. As I understand this site to be about learning and sharing common knowledge about arboriculture and the work involved, can we get back to that and forget about the verbal battle of wits since one of the parties is unarmed.
Just my 2 cents from a chair far away. It is funny how this guy shows up every couple of weeks, starts a fire and then vanishes though.<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_12_1.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 24, 2004)

Once i was riggin' ~700# on single tight line at angle that was leaning the wrong way over house and walkway; one of dem wider than longs; that only one ring can be between C.o.B. and hinge instead of 2+. Told Tiny to keep it tight i need full resistance, he had Por-T. He let it down some, thought i was wrong; course he only let enuff slack for it to fall the way it wanted, then stopped it still as high as me!!(and he knows better).

Now the pirohette around went backwards right into me; i wuz wearing my TITS; felt it push me hard, i heard cracking sound echo up my lil'frame. That is always kinda spooky. i'm so positive about my tie ins, i could visualize them, line tightness etc.; i let go, and allowed the beast to push me around; all i could think was don't resist; only things that resist encounter the force.

The line ended up on top of my leg, tight line cuts very well with handsaw, cracked some walkway; it seemed like forever gettin lanyard out; got caught, was gonna cut it too, couldn't get it tight enuff, and was losing steam and all else... i werked down the 40' to the ground were i was alone no more. Tiny swooped me up like an empty limp sack of 'taters over the shoulder. 

Doc said only tendons busted. i think if i had resisted it would have been more; if i wasn't so sure of my TITS (personal flotation devices?), i wouldn't have let it shove me around.

Was on crutches a while from that one! That was when i came up with secured truck lift of climber, to get me up 20' to close another job. i was up thar tied in, standing on one leg (only one small zone left to make man happy); buried the ground and got carried to the truck and home. Kinda stupid, but it was quick and low; and though i couldn't walk across the ground for several daze; on the line though, the fish was back in the water, it felt good!


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 24, 2004)

I had just about the same thing happen to me, only it was YESTERDAY. And not so bad, so echoes of cracking. My 130iq groundie didn't let it run like he shoulda. I guess he was askeerd of the close proxmity to the roof.
I told him to let it run a LITTLE, but don't hit the roof. He interpreted that as 'Hold it tight'. It did the 'ole flop and smash and whip around. The 'whip around' caught my lower left leg from the anklebone to mid-calf. Not pleasant. But it coulda been worse.

In the final analysis, it was my fault. The guy has been hitting about a 60/40 ratio of running something correctly, and I shoulda known better. I do NOW!


----------



## Dadatwins (May 24, 2004)

Terrible feeling telling someone to let it run and after making cut see ground man / person on the ground with the rope in a death grip ready to hold back a building and not even watching what the cut piece is doing. Can't think of anyone in the biz who does not have at least one rope mark on a calf or arm from a groundie not running a piece away from the climber. Glad you are ok MB be careful!!! Need all them parts to continue in biz.<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_125.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 24, 2004)

I'll bet that in that "Up North", isolated, Canadian woods way, GM's dad is a good climber. 
He seems comfortable and competent doing his work.
What GM doesn't know is that his dad is a big fish in his isolated little world, but in get out to where there are safe, trained, educated arborists, and his Dad is not such a big fish.
Look at his lanyard, it's a freaking pole strap!
.
.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure GM hasn't seen to much tree work because he's impressed about simple things like chunking down a spar between two homes, or dropping an Ash againt it's lean.
Gm, these are pretty standard daily thing arborists do. The big difference is real arborists wear personal protective equipment, follow industry standards, and have some understanding of tree biology.
I recall the picture you posted with somebody sawing off lower branches with an 026. It was as impressive as seeing a doctor doing surgery with a rusty knife.
Get a clue.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 24, 2004)

I still curious why his dad never posts. It sounds like we might be able to learn from him. I wonder how good 'ole GM iz at being a groundie. At least if the chipper's running THAT will be the loudest sound you'd have to hear.


----------



## spacemule (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Best GM _
> *ropen em down is what you would need to do but we don't doo unnessasery stuff. That where the 130 i q comes in handy, can see more than most people, *


This is an interesting post, gm. Most people with > 130 iqs that I know have a more sesquipedalian means of communication, and not nearly the quantity of typographical errors that you seem to inculcate into every blathering collection of slime which you may think of as a posting. Why do you insist on being so recalcitrant? Could it be your phallus leaves something to be desired? Perhaps you suffer from polioencephalomeningomyelitus, and your gargantuan monstrosity of a bubble nestled between your shoulders has become so inflated as to be in danger of floating off into space. Fear not, though, young maestro--science has developed remedies for rectal/cranial inversions such as yours--though you'll have to visit a proctologist (don't pretend you don't like the thought). Oh, and give my regards to the supreme patriarch who sprung forth the young prodigy I'm speaking with--I woudn't want to forget his majesty. Take care, and best wishes.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (May 24, 2004)

I was wondering when Rocky was gonna show up and put his two cents in. Where have ya been for the last 5 pages ?

Kenn


----------



## rbtree (May 25, 2004)

Hey spacemule!  Awesome post!

I had to read a few of your others to get more acquainted. Hope you stick around and share more of your knowledge and interests with us!


----------



## Bradley (May 25, 2004)

I can barly keep up to him and i'm in my twenties and hes 50 190 lbs ripped, from climbing, he used to shimmy out of the bucket truck when he was fifteen to get that last limb and for the past 35 years i've NEVER SEEN A BUCKET TRUCK NEER OUR JOB. 

So you're 20 something and have been watching your father not use a bucket for 35 years. Must have learned how to spell "neer" the same time you learned math!


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 25, 2004)

One morning four of us were crammed into a pick-up, fixing to leave the shop. I was riding shotgun with a 1/2 pint of milk in my left hand, and a honey bun in my right. The guy next to me had his head turned to the left, talking to the driver.
As we were leaving, I started to wave (with my left hand) at somebody. I forgot about the milk. I launched a milk stream straight into the talking guy's ear.
He said, "HEEEEEEYYYYY!!!" We laughed all the way to the job.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 25, 2004)

Well , bud; you win; that was befitting the title of the thread! well mebbe not the human part; but ya win anyway!

Mas'rBlas'r fer President


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 25, 2004)

We couldn't stop laughing. I mean I FILLED that guy's ear full of milk! We would all settle down, and stop laughing. Then someone would start, and we'd all be laughing again. It took that poor guy a while to get all that milk outta his ear.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 25, 2004)

Cute story MB, but you're lucky you weren't riding with me, 'cus I would have already asked you what time it was and the milk would have been spilled on your lap.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 25, 2004)

Yep! I probably woulda done that!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 25, 2004)

Turn thesituation around MB;

That kinda depends on if watch was on inside of wrist or not on hand on your side doesn't it Mike?


----------



## a_lopa (May 25, 2004)

i worked at a conctrete pipe plant for a few months,stripping and putting back together moulds using a big rattle gun common practice to use your finger to pull nut out of socket dumb ass i was working with accidently hit forwards and screwed it right up finger, boy i still hear his pain


----------



## rbtree (May 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *Turn thesituation around MB;
> 
> That kinda depends on if watch was on inside of wrist or not on hand on your side doesn't it Mike? *



Leave it to you too complicate a good story. C'mon guys, cant we start a good tree fight?:alien: 

Yesterday's drama wuz fun....

Spydey, go wash that sticky webby stuff off yerself.


----------



## rb_in_va (May 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spacemule _
> *This is an interesting post, gm. Most people with > 130 iqs that I know have a more sesquipedalian means of communication, and not nearly the quantity of typographical errors that you seem to inculcate into every blathering collection of slime which you may think of as a posting.*



spacemule,
That's 130 Canadian. So what's the conversion formula for that? Anyone?


----------



## blue (May 25, 2004)

felled the wrong tree once


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue _
> *felled the wrong tree once *



I did the almost same thing, only I had just cut my underbed. The bossman said put it back in, so I did. It was a water oak, DBH 15", located in a large back yard. This was maybe 10 years. I've been back since and the tree looks fine. You can barely see the piecut.
I wonder how structurally sound the tree REALLY is, because of that.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 25, 2004)

Shigo tells a story about how he was an expert witness in a court case where somebody cut a wedge and realized it was the wrong tree so put the wedge back and didn't tell. The tree fell and killed a child. 
Shigo was able to autopsy the tree and tell to the week when it was cut, the same week the tree service was working in the yard.
His side won and got tons of money, it didn't bring back the child though.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 25, 2004)

Good story!


----------



## SilverBlue (May 25, 2004)

Sad story actually


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 25, 2004)

Actually, this is the 2nd time I've told this story. And, it's the 2nd time I asked the stability question.
I guess you were offline then, Mike.

And it's still a good story if Shigo was able to prove what he proved.


----------



## SilverBlue (May 25, 2004)

But if true could Shigo really tell the week it was cut?






Or duz something smell funny?


----------



## Nickrosis (May 25, 2004)

I'll second that. He told me the same story when I was at his house. He was able to identify it according to the growth rings. He's pretty amazing....give him a temperature and precipation history and a wood sample and you're gonna get a whole lot more information about the tree than you ever expected.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 25, 2004)

As he told the story, he said he could have gotten closer to the time the cut was made, had he needed to. I believe he could have.
The other sides expert, as he told it (and I recall), was unable to differentiate between cross-section slides of root and stem tissue, which discredited him.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 25, 2004)

OK.... 
My most embarrassing moment...
Working for a school which hadn't touched their trees in years...
There were a row of wild trees growing on the far side of a driveway from the school building and the trees had grow out so far many branches were actually laying on the side of the building, flatroof at abut 25-30'... 
I had left my gloves on the chipper, back on the other side of the property, so I asked my co-workers to start by cutting all the branches off the building.. Then When I got to cutting I was about to remove a limb at the trunk and one of the groundmen suggested I tie it off... I knew it was going to clear the building so I waved that idea off.... What I didn't notice is that the branch I was cutting was supporting another big hanger... which fell tip first, and the butt kicked back into the first floor classroom window... shattering glass all over the this kid sitting in the back row..... fortunately he wasn't cut, but he was coverred in shards of glass... and sitting there with his shoulders all scrunched up...

I looked down at that then back up.... what's that noise???
OH a standing ovation from the second floor classroom who heard but couldn't see the mishap... The teacher upstais promptly shut the shades and shut the class up...

Well we went in later and I explained what had happenned to the second grade class... drew a diagram on the blackboard etc...
That was painful.... needless to say... I never worked for them again...

To this day there is no doubt in my mind, that if I hadn't left my gloves on the chipper, I would have been on the roof to cut the limbs and seen the potential danger... that's where beingf conscious comes in... One unconscious act can start a chain of events leading to a hard lesson....


----------



## Tree Machine (May 26, 2004)

*prevention*

I'll send you a pair of gloves so that never happens again.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 26, 2004)

Or glasses.


----------



## Tim Gardner (May 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Or glasses. *




Come on MB, we ain’t all perfect. 

Daniel has shown that he is a competent treeclimber.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 26, 2004)

> Daniel has shown that he is a competent treeclimber.



Thank you Tim...
And that was a long time ago.... 
One of the ways I became competent is by learning from my mistakes... and trying to get some freebie lessons by learning from other's mistakes... Guess I've been lucky.... Thank God...


----------



## Tree Machine (May 28, 2004)

Here was a stupid human trick. We just had some powerful storm damage in recent days. Upon the final dropping of a trunk, at hour #31 of the second day of storm work, some PPE was lying on the bullseye. Oops.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 28, 2004)

I always kid about mistakes, that you can tell how many mistakes a guy makes by how good he is at fixing the mistake.
I figure TM will have that headset fixed by lunch.


----------



## a_lopa (May 28, 2004)

this tree could easily turn into a stupid human mistake,might take it down next week along with 11 others 8 are walk in the park 3 are challenging this one is a hard tree.


----------



## a_lopa (May 28, 2004)

same tree to left of truck,head has snapped out years ago(might get a mill log might not to)other to the right are coming out for road widening,very heavy dense wood(reglan)going to use 25 t cat ex with rotating grab and quik saw on clean up other trees are not to be damaged


----------



## Tree Machine (May 28, 2004)

*Impressive wood there, Aussie*

Do you know the Lucas Mill guys? They're out of Australia. Could be time to get creative because, as you know, it could go like clockwork, but the last 10% of the job could take 90% of the time. Climb safe, and become one with your Bigshot.
quote:
I figure TM will have that headset fixed by lunch.
If you look close at the shrapnel, you'll see evidence of past reconstructions. The electronics stayed strong from conception to it's untimely death. The most awesome ear protective radio headset I have ever used. Two years of bonding with that piece of PPE, and now (weep...) it's gone, its gone I tell you...


----------



## a_lopa (May 28, 2004)

yes i do know lucas mill, guy up the road has one for sale,there is a few truck loads of logs and having the exca there ill load em big,im goin o/s on the 10th so its this week or they will have to wait. the troops have been rounded up and my two main climbers have looked at job.it should take all week but with the exca there i think two and a half days,starting with the hardest first.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 5, 2004)

Treeman 82's thread caused me to remember this; Once I jumped in the chipper truck, with my 2 man crew, and took off. After a quarter-mile or so, I noticed/saw/heard the chipper feed table was still down. I stopped and went back to close it. An old man in a pick-up pulled up and asked me if we had lost a saw. Sure enough, we were missing our 044.
He said he saw it fall off the chipper, and was trying to get it back to us. I felt like a dillhole.


----------



## roachy (Jun 5, 2004)

Im sorry Im new to this site but who is thisBestGm clown.going back a couple of pages you threw logs between houses and bragged about it!I found that funny,why would you do that in the first place?I have always advocated being able to handle the job without heavy equipment first when you have mastered that then use the crane bucket and so on.But you just sound rediculous .I CAN SHOW YOU and gladly would,maybe you can open that thick head of yours a bit and understand that it is never to late to learn.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 5, 2004)

Hahahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 5, 2004)

Welcome to site, he has been flushed but will probably return shortly as some new screen name. As annoying as he is some of his comments are funny, especially the one about 'puking chunks from working so hard while the rest of the crew collapsed'
That was a classic!


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 5, 2004)

ive seem him back here as "trees company" but no posts maybe he cant post anymore?


----------



## BigJohn (Jun 10, 2004)

I love that guy. Why can't he post anymore? Why flush him out? How is that fair? I really want to hear more from this guy. Someone start a poll on should give him lifetime imunity. We shouldn't get rid this clown. It gives me something to talk and laugh about all day.


----------



## BigJohn (Jun 10, 2004)

Roachy recalls a guy we had who wanted to bomb chunks down from a 90 foot white spar. That didn't over too well. I believe said that was how it was done also. This guy carried a cambium saver with him everywhere that he said was for lowering. We never gave the man a job that required lowering but yet he still carried it with him along with his two big ass lanyards. He also had a 9/16 double braid rope someone had sold him for a climbing line he wanted me to splice for him. I think the rope was bigger than he was. Maybe hes a member here. 

Whats up Quincy?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## BigJohn (Jun 11, 2004)

Not Quincy Jones M.D. but Quincy Mcgoo


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 11, 2004)

Who is Quincy Magoo?


----------



## My like trees (Jun 12, 2004)

Heres the trees my father climbed and t.d. in 45 min.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## My like trees (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## NeTree (Jun 12, 2004)

Here we go again...


----------



## Dan F (Jun 12, 2004)

Had to climb those?

Seems to me that they could have just been dropped, I don't see why they needed to be climbed.

But then again, what do I know? I'm just a DDL, not a tree man. I'm not telling what DDL stands for.


Dan


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Here we go again... *



Har! Matthias, I think yur RIGHT!


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 12, 2004)

*Next time, try'n impress us.*

Is that my buddy, Best GM coming in under a new name...... ?


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

The trees needed the tops off cause of lean and some freshly planted trees that are hard to see. the real small ones in the pic are ones we flopped.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

another


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

before


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

this was a flop


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Here is the top going. notice the good positioning not reaching like some of the girls on here


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## matthias (Jun 13, 2004)

Is it girly to wear a hardhat?


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Heres the repositioning with one hand!


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Heres the step up repositioning with one hand!


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

Oooh.... now THERE'S a skill.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

That tree took about 9 minutes


----------



## Stumper (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow!. What are those things at the bottoms of the climber's legs? I usually use those when repositioning. Thankfully I still have both hands even though I sometimes only use one at a time.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

The post represents comfort in the tree and ability. NETREE!!


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey stumper your good to!


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

No, it shows a what any half-assed climber should be able to do.

And since the PPE level is sub-par, half-assed is exactly what it looks like to the rest of us.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

No. Am not capable of half assed. 


Ya ne show some of your bucket truck pics that'll show me


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Hydro guys are the ones around here that are screwing us out of all the jobs.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 13, 2004)

I see all the standard mistakes new climbers make in those pictures.
The thing that really is stupid, unless I'm wrong, he doesn't even use a climbing rope.
If he were to do a little research, buy some good tools, he might someday become competent.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

The right tool for the job.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Don't need a climbing rope on THOSE when as good as him. We know all the climbing rope and have all the gear PAL!


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

Mike, at least he has his shirt on now...


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Climbing for 35 years hardly new


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

He's not scared to walk down a tree with just a belt like you guys


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Dop you guys think i'm that sheltered that i don't now what a life line is?


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Did you see the flop pic? does that look half assed? 

Do you guys think that I think this is JUST MIND BLOWING?


NOOOOO . You wanted proof and thats a little


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

You still don't get it, do you?

1) YOU may think he's the greatest, but he's actually below average.

2) Welcome to the REAL world.

3) The things you OOH and AHH over aren't special; they're things any half-decent climber can do.

4) Lack of PPE and lack of following the basic industry safety guidelines doesn't make him brave or good; it makes him a HACK.

5) If that's as far as he's advanced in that long a time climbing, he must be REALLY stupid. It's okay, though. Apparantly it runs in the gene pool.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Ne tree. the comment about the shirt!? Are you jelous cause he is in shape and your not?


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

What part is amatuere?????????????


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

You must mean "amateur".

And while we're at it:

The contraction of "you are" is "you're", not "your".


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

I hope your not serious netree. He's great at climbing, no one of my fathers intelegence and personality could be a hack. NOT POSSIBLE.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Got any greaT bucket picks netree?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 13, 2004)

*Hahaha!*

Lawdy lawdy!!!


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Netree BELOW AVERAGE????? 


Hydro guys have seen him and said he was an exellent climber. 

Guys that are certified arborists say he is top notch! 

And you know what ? Its only the HACKS that don't have anything to say when they see him


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

Now you must mean "intelligence". Funny you misspelled THAT one.

Bucket picks? Once in awhile. I can pick 300# with the jib set up. Don't do it too often, though. It's kind of a pain to set up.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Master Blaster your halarious! Your right up ther in my books!

Your are like my father as far as climbing.


----------



## My like trees (Jun 13, 2004)

Master Blaster and Rb tree are the ones i respect, cause i've seen there trees and they are IN tHE LEAGUE. And that other guy from Alberta is good to.


----------



## matthias (Jun 13, 2004)

One day I hope hydro gives me the thumbs up. Having the regard of these dog 'effers would mean alot. Wow don't they use bucket trucks? And how do they climb those plumb, rigid poles with such ease?


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

Rumor has it they're using helium balloons to elevate trained monkeys into position.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

Trees...

Let me type this so you can read it...



ne tyme yew want to c pikshures uf my werk loock balow and cee if yew kan figer owt how


----------



## Stumper (Jun 13, 2004)

Eric, Your comment about "any halfassed climber"wasn't nice. Nor accurate. I don't have any ass at all and I can step up with one hand and both feet. 

My Like trees, aka Treesco, aka The Biggest BM, I also respect RB and Butch-And until recently everyone else on this site. I do not question your father's ability to cut trees nor his willingness to work hard. The issues here are tree CARE and climbing. We talk about how to take proper care of the trees that aren't being removed and how to take CARE of ourselves as climbers. Since you aren't willing to receive instruction about those subjects or engage in a rational discussion but rather come here only to insult the other participants, this site has nothing to offer YOU but ridicule. Credit where credit is due-you seem to treat the English laguage with all the respect you have for other people and even trees. Now, GO HOME!


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 13, 2004)

*enough you self-righteous twit*

A job will be remembered far longer by how well it was done, rather than how fast it was done.

Treecare is not a race to see how much money can be made in how little time at the owner's expense. Down here those guys are called hacks and they indignify our profession. You, sir, are doing a swell job at indignifying your father. Have some respect for the hardworking man, and shut up. And quit derailing our threads. This is 'Stupid Human Tricks', not a spotlight for stupid humans.... get it?

I used to like you, but you're a common nimrod. Get lost.


----------



## matthias (Jun 13, 2004)

This might still go under Stupid Humans. The other day the groundie/boss decided to run the chipper with no hardhat, hearing protection, or eye protection. The customer was a cougar who might have been good looking 15 years ago so maybe he wanted to look cool for her. When I asked him how his ear drums felt he said that he had meant to put his hardhat/muffs on but hadn't got around to it. IMO ownership of a treecompany doesn't amount to s**t if you're a moron. 

Thankfully I have AS to get things off my chest.


----------



## rumination (Jun 14, 2004)

Well jeez TreesCompany/BestGM/MyLikeTrees. I was looking at your pictures, and let me tell you..even I can do that!! And that ain't saying much, believe me...


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 21, 2004)

OK,
I just got reminded of another stupid human tricxk of mine today, while doing an estimate.... I Am actually surprised they ever called me again after this one...

I had pruned a bunch of big trees at a high dollar home. Had the customer for a few years. She asked me to prune this little magmolia shrub by her house as a freebie at the end of the job. I stopped by and pruned it, but it was way out of shape and she's a perfectionist about the landscape, so I got some plastic coated thin dog runner type cable out and tied it up... She's got a part time handiman, so I just decided to tie the wire to the spigot, and let the handyman stake it later.
So fine I was done, but I took one more look and it was OK, but there was this one little hole, so I got out the loppers to cut the tail of the cable to use for the final support. I put the head of the loppers against the stone wall and spigot and gave the handles a little pop with the palm of my hand... then another and just one more when OOOOPS, water starts pouring out the stone wall... Nobody was home to stop that water which was probably now pouring into the basement...
I called the cops, located a neighbor with a key and me, the cop, and the neighbor were all just about to go in, when the husband comes home... Get to the basement an find and inch or two of water on one side. And lots of junk, fortunately most of it up on shelves with wheels.

I used the wet vac to suck up a few gallons before I got kicked out for scaring the cats... That man was terrified of his wife... I mean terrified.... He said "if we don't find these cats before she comes home... you have no idea"

I tried to tell them later it was a bad joint soldered (which it was), but they didn't want to hear it. Got paid and kept the customer though.. Sold them a $1500 pruning job today.... I never asked how things turned out though.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 21, 2004)

That is prettttty ummmmmmmm bad/good Daniel! 
 
Fergive me for replying earlier, just noticed it said human trix!


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 21, 2004)

daniels incident reminds me of a few months ago i was doing a very small trim in front yard couldnt be easier,my groundie dragged brush past a copper pipe tap that was coming out of concrete block one slight pull and it snapped clean off,although the owners said it had been waiting to happen and paid for repair.


----------



## matthias (Jun 21, 2004)

Last job on a Friday a couple of years back. Remove three small apple trees in backyard. Keep track of time. Didn't make much sense when I wrote Total Time - 20minutes. Turns out it was prune 3 apple trees. That one cost me.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *...it snapped clean off,although the owners said it had been waiting to happen and paid for repair. *




It's nice when people don't try to shag you just because they can.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 21, 2004)

.LOL,

I just read all of this thread...and see the third (or is it fourth) incarnation of TC liked me, or at least thought me and MB were pretty ok tree fellers ....or is that fellas?. Too bad he got banned again, we need enlivening around heah....anybuddy wanna guess what he'll call hisself when the next of his 9 lives/ personnas emerges.

Anyone else notice the use of that nice long bar for such tiny cuts....comfy, eh....specially around that single lanyard.....


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 22, 2004)

He should come back as tree king,or golden chainsaw.or how bout daddys boy


----------



## NeTree (Jun 22, 2004)

or maybe...

"FATHERSboy"...


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 22, 2004)

I called him a nimrod, and now I'm blanketed in guilt. That was not very nice. I would apologize, but he's _still_ a nimrod.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 24, 2004)

I always thought Nimrod (the son of Cush) was a mighty hunter.


But check this out;

Some fools stole a five gallon jug of diesel off my landscaper neighbors trailer last night. The empty jug was tossed in my front yard, and it looked like they went down the alley. 
Sure enough, at the end of the alley, was a abandoned car with diesel spilled around the gas cap. HA! My buddy called the cops.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 24, 2004)

im glad to hear that.theives suck


----------



## Dan F (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw a stupid human trick today.... 

We were working at one of our maintenance sites today (remember, I'm a landscaper by trade....), and I just happened to see one of our local tree "service" bucket trucks go past. Not a big deal, he's a hack, but not unusual to see him. Thing was, there were two guys riding on the infeed chute table of the chipper! Granted, the truck was probably moving at less than 10 mph, but it still blows my mind.....

I think that he may have been contracted by the city to do storm clean-up; city residents have been piling up branches along the street for the last few weeks and I think he may have been cleaning those piles up. 

This is the same guy that had my blood pressure *really* high a couple of months ago when he just happened to show up to remove a tree at a site we were on. I thought for sure someone was going to die, but I didn't know whether it would be one of us or one of them.....


Dan


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahahaaa!!!  

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=573&e=1&u=/nm/penis_dc


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 5, 2004)

Whut a id-jet!


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 8, 2004)

The Best GM said:


> Aussie your idea of straight flopping this tree is ignorint and insulting to every body buy ten times what i could EVER doo.
> 
> 
> The house would have been destroyed if any one tried to flop it.



gotta love the diagram fall the tree and railway takes it away maybe


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 3, 2005)

Where'd that Best GM get to, anyway?


----------



## stehansen (Jul 4, 2005)

My worst day was so bad that I hesaitate to bring up the memory of it now as it still makes me sick. I was very new to the business and I had this job taking down a 100' plus cottonwood tree. I had taken down part of it when my bucketman/climber hurt his back and couldn't work for a few days. I ran into a guy who was pretty experienced and used to work for me and now had his own business and we set up a deal to combine forces for this one job. The bucket truck was setup on the east side of the tree and we were pulling a large portion of the trunk to the south, my "partner" (who had convinced me that his 4wd Dodge Dakota was large enough to pull this peice over) cuts the wedge and starts on the back cut when the wind coming from the west and a slight lean to the east combine to start pinching the saw. The Dakota will not pull it over ( did I mention that he is about 30' up in the bucket?) the trunk where he is cutting is about 40" in diameter of which the inner 20" is rotten, because the saw is pinching on the side of the lean he keeps cutting on the west side and completely cuts away the hinge on the west side of the trunk and after about five minutes of him yelling and us trying to pull with the pickup the wind comes up and blows the peice to the east. The peice was probably about 70' long and the bottom of it catches the corner of the platform on the bucket truck, smashing it down through the cab, bending the frame of the truck right in front of left outrigger. My "partner" said no problem that he would buy my truck from me and fix it up, well you know that he renigged on that deal and it took me 3 months to get my truck fixed up, in the mean time I am blowing chips into my pickup, I was not much a climber as I am 51 years old and 230 pounds, however I made it through and learned some valuable lessons about having a vehicle large enough to pull the tree over and trusting other people's judgement.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 4, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Where'd that Best GM get to, anyway?




yeah makes you wonder,i bet hes still about


----------



## stehansen (Jul 4, 2005)

My worst day was so bad that I hesaitate to bring up the memory of it now as it still makes me sick. I was very new to the business and I had this job taking down a 100' plus cottonwood tree. I had taken down part of it when my bucketman/climber hurt his back and couldn't work for a few days. I ran into a guy who was pretty experienced and used to work for me and now had his own business and we set up a deal to combine forces for this one job. The bucket truck was setup on the east side of the tree and we were pulling a large portion of the trunk to the south, my "partner" (who had convinced me that his 4wd Dodge Dakota was large enough to pull this peice over) cuts the wedge and starts on the back cut when the wind coming from the west and a slight lean to the east combine to start pinching the saw. The Dakota will not pull it over ( did I mention that he is about 30' up in the bucket?) the trunk where he is cutting is about 40" in diameter of which the inner 20" is rotten, because the saw is pinching on the side of the lean he keeps cutting on the west side and completely cuts away the hinge on the west side of the trunk and after about five minutes of him yelling and us trying to pull with the pickup the wind comes up and blows the peice to the east. The peice was probably about 70' long and the bottom of it catches the corner of the platform on the bucket truck, smashing it down through the cab, bending the frame of the truck right in front of left outrigger. My "partner" said no problem that he would buy my truck from me and fix it up, well you know that he renigged on that deal and it took me 3 months to get my truck fixed up, in the mean time I am blowing chips into my pickup, I was not much a climber as I am 51 years old and 230 pounds, however I made it through and learned some valuable lessons about having a vehicle large enough to pull the tree over and trusting other people's judgement.


----------



## Wadadli3 (Jul 4, 2005)

Stumper said:


> A couple of years ago within a few days of one another I: A. Jumped in the truck and backed over the Power Pruner and B. Towed the chipper home on the pickup that never pulls it. Forgot it was there, wheeled into the drive and threw it in reverse to back up and turn around and jackknifed it into the side of the bed. Not a good month.
> 
> I've had a few clovehitches spin out when lowering chunks (improperly tied of course.)



I cant type I am laughing so f king hard. Thanks for sharing



> But it really happened to Mike. It explains SOOOOoooooo much



Stop please. There is no emoticon to express this.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 6, 2005)

LMAO.... this has got to be the all-time best thread.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for stretching the page.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 6, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Thanks for stretching the page.


Hey Butch, why didn't the hacker delete this one too? I forgot about this one. You're right Netree, great thread.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jul 6, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Thanks for stretching the page.




Not to mention bring something up posted a lllloooooonnnng time ago.


MB, dont pay much attention, the dude is full of hot air. From his words, he grosses 180 grand a year and profits 66% of that. Real likely huh?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 6, 2005)

I have many a good thread. This was overlooked by the fool.

WGAS?


----------



## NeTree (Jul 6, 2005)

Dan, the banned dude can still read up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 6, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> That's like punching someone after they have passed out.



That's not allowed? You know, if they _really_ deserve it? :angel:


----------



## Lumberjack (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, not to mention how long ago did that happen.

I dont hold either of them in high regards, PM me if you want to know why.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 6, 2005)

You mean... like talking smack about someone in a forum they can't reply in?

Yeah, that is pretty lame. Glad ya pointed it out.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 7, 2005)

Hahaha.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 7, 2005)

NeTree said:


> You mean... like talking smack about someone in a forum they can't reply in?
> 
> Yeah, that is pretty lame. Glad ya pointed it out.


ha ha ha. Something about pots and kettles comes to mind, eh Netree?


----------



## NeTree (Jul 7, 2005)

spacemule said:


> ha ha ha. Something about pots and kettles comes to mind, eh Netree?


----------



## diltree (Jul 7, 2005)

*Great thread*

I had a ton of fun reading this thread ( although i have waisted about 20 minutes to get to the final post) I really hope the best groundman ever comes back. His personification of the word "Ignorance", is truly entertaining. I Still cant believe he was hating on cranes.....A piece of equipment that allows you to pick the tree right out of the backyard and lay it in front of the chipper in the front yard, and this guy says they are useless. You would think that the best groundman would love cranes, no hauling brush; what groundman is against that????


----------



## Lumberjack (Jul 7, 2005)

diltree said:


> ...what groundman is against that????




Only the Best GM!


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jul 7, 2005)

I just had a whole heap of laughs reading this thread.... Can we bring the little dude back just for entertainment value?


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jul 7, 2005)

man I love to climb, but it's usually how to get the job done the safest and easiest way. and if a crane or bucket truck is in the budget then let's have at it. 







wonder how GM's dad would have gotten that ash tree off the 12/12 slate roof?


----------



## JonnyHart (Jul 11, 2005)

Thor's Hammer said:


> I just had a whole heap of laughs reading this thread.... Can we bring the little dude back just for entertainment value?


I agree! NeTree had too much fun with that guy. Let somebody else have a turn! Nice pic mike. It's a beautiful thing. ... of course, me and my dad would have ...


----------



## NeTree (Jul 11, 2005)

...cuz he's SICK SICK SICK.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 11, 2005)

Mike Barcaskey said:


> wonder how GM's dad would have gotten that ash tree off the 12/12 slate roof?



If you land them flat, they just slide right off.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jul 11, 2005)

that was a storm damage. the tree landed just to the right of the chimney. I hooked the strap onto the trunk in two places and then cut the stump free. he lifted it up, spun it and laid it paralel next to the road.
(that's my dad in the pic. he doesn't work with me, just couldn't resist seeing a $1,200 crane)


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jul 11, 2005)

I didn't do this one, but I got to witness it firsthand. Fella that was with us briefly butthitched a limb that was running out over a vinyl privacy fence. Got there just in time to watch him make a textbook notch and then backcut with cool confidence...only to watch the lead go crashing to the ground inches from that fence. Someone forgot that you have to cut between the half hitches for it to hold to the remaining lead. Luck saved his arse and the fence.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jul 12, 2005)

Na, he planned it that way!


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 12, 2005)

NeTree said:


> ...cuz he's SICK SICK SICK.



Good one!  

(I wonder if that guy still lurks?)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 13, 2005)

You're in the wrong forum, brother.


----------



## R Schra (Jul 13, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> You're in the wrong forum, brother.



That would be his 'stupid human trick' :angel: 

btw, that big european pot warehouse was flooded last week when 90mm rain poored down in two hours  about 5cubic meters clayisch mud had to be shoveld out by hand  

i'm out beer,chips and cigarettes and going to bed. Cu


----------



## bigskygriz (Jul 13, 2005)

Seems to be a lot of emphasis on take downs. Some can be difficult and it is always important to be safe and efficient. But still, I love doing takedowns and 60-70% of them can be performed with little stress. The stressful ones are even more fun just performed more carefully. But I never let takedowns stroke my ego, they are still pretty simple and are not in my opinion the definition of an arborist.

In my limited experience the difficulty in tree care lies in the trees that are still alive and are going to stay that way. Caring for trees, diagnosing their problems, acting as mediator between the trees and the people, treating customers and employees in an ethical and fair manner, always focusing on safety, and making decisions in the best interest of the living trees are where the true challenges lie for me. Take downs are fun and for me are the gravy of the job, but they don't make anybody superior because they can drop a tree faster (9.8 m/s/s)?.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 13, 2005)

Stress? You must mean heat stress, right?

It's a beyotch right about now!


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jul 13, 2005)

oooooooooooooh the HUMIDITY!!


----------

